# Self Tailing Winch, size ? Question



## jasper (Dec 30, 2008)

My new/old boat has old winches. The two primaries, for the genoa sheets, 
are Barient #16 old old old .. My former boat which was two feet longer, 
had two Lewmar #40 self tailing 2 speed winches.. 

I loved those Lewmars. 

I got thinking that replacing the old Barients with two self tailing 
Lewmars or similar .. would be a good idea. 

Then I started wondering about the size.. I looked up the Lewmar web 
page and they recommend the #40 for boats on my size, 30' full keel sailboat. 

Is the winch so much larger that the pad would be a problem? 

Are the numbers for size the same with all brands.. that is, a Lewmar #40 
is the same as a Barient #40. if there is such a thing. 

Winches. ?? Please explain. 

This is for the two winches that sheet to the genoa go to ..


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Jasper—

Barient and Barlow winches did not use the gear ratio for the winch size number, like modern winches do, so the Barient 16s are probably pretty close in size to Lewmar 40s, since they're probably designed for about the same size sails. If you're really worried about it.. .measure the Barient 16s and see how close they are to the Lewmar 40 dimensions.


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Winches and Sizes*

I don't think Barient's and Lewmar use the same number/size designation. I also suspect that the Bolt Hole Pattern of the Barients will be different than the Lewmars, so you'll need to get another base plate anyway.

As far as size, a 40 sounds about right. You could go up to a 44 for beefier set-up. I have 33 ft boat and a have 43 Lewmar's.

DrB


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

I know that they dont use the same numbers. I dont remember the exact numbers but I replaced my cabin top old fashioned winches with ST Lewmars this winter and the numbers had no relation to each other at all.


----------



## jasper (Dec 30, 2008)

I love this place.. thanks all


----------



## roline (Apr 7, 2000)

For a 30 ft sailboat 40:1 winches are normaly found on the application matrix. For the barient equivilent, their 25's are 40:1. Barient 21ST's are equivilient to 30:1. I wanted to replace my Barient 25's with self tailing winches 40 to 48 :1, but wanted to get as close to the physical size and mounting pattern, mounting patterns being the most important. After research I believed that only the Barient 27-48ST would fit this requirement. I finally found a pair of chromed bronze drums that had been installed but not used. I cleaned the grease off of the main shaft and the bronze was pristine, no wear pattern. It took an half an hour to remove the Port side and prep for installation. The 27-48ST was a direct replacement. In light air, an 8" handle will give the winch a 39:1 ratio and in heavy air a 10" handle will result in a 48:1 ratio.


----------

